# Excellent site for showing how to mount a VFD on a mill-



## HMF (Feb 5, 2012)

VERY thorough and detailed:
http://www.5bears.com/vfd.htm
     (Click on the links at the bottom of the page to read the whole story.)


Nelson


----------



## Fishchips (Feb 7, 2012)

Good information, I have a 3/4hp? 3 phase grinder that's a perfect canidate for a VFD.


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 8, 2012)

Just what i am looking for!!
This will come in very useful soon, Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## geckocycles (Feb 12, 2012)

Very good read. I passed it on. THX


----------

